# More Christmas Presents



## Jim Beam (Dec 21, 2015)

Finished these over the weekend. Presents for all the wimmens in my life. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice presents. Gotta make the wimmenz happy.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 22, 2015)

Sweet ear rings! Think I will put those on my list to do next year...


----------



## Strider (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitely a must-do! Chicks dig that :p


----------

